
Google's AROUND Operator for Proximity Search - danh
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/12/googles-around-operator.html
======
eli
Neat. I've been waiting a long time for them to start implementing all the
advanced operators from Alta Vista ;)

~~~
JustinSeriously
I was about the say the same thing, but about Infoseek.

~~~
JacobAldridge
And I did say the same thing, not two hours ago!
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1983568>

------
wslh
I really missed Altavista's NEAR operator, it was an ad-hoc page rank. Now I
have new hopes with Google's late operator.

------
eel
One of the classic papers on sentiment analysis utilizes this operator (in
2002, it was AltaVista's NEAR) in the algorithm.

"Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down? Semantic Orientation Applied to Unsupervised
Classification of Reviews" by Peter Turney is the paper if anyone is curious.

------
nitrogen
There was some ancient DOS "e-book" software I had as a young kid that had
something like this (e.g. Find "Jacob" within 32 words or 6 verses of "Esau");
finally I know how to do the same thing with the web.

------
dinedal
Another thing to add the the Google-Fu toolbox. I wish I had this a bunch of
times, since sometimes blogs will appear in search results that mention two
topics I'm interested in, but not in the same article.

------
jeffreyrusso
Wow. I'm a total search geek and I missed this one. Radian6 has a similar
feature, but that's the only place I've ever seen something similar.

